# Vibracion de servos



## Reynaldoguiza (Dic 9, 2016)

Tengo 2 servos Futaba S3003 conectados a un Arduino y controlados con un Joystick. Al accionar el Joystick funcionan bien los servos , pero estando el Joystick en reposo  los motores vibran. ¿Como puedo corregir la vibracion? ...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 9, 2016)

Tienes que averiguar si es que lo que baila es la lectura de las entradas analógicas o es la señal de salida del servo.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 11, 2016)

Debes agregar un rango muerto al control, los joystick no tienen una lectura estable cuando están sueltos. Recomendaria que promediaras las lecturas para corregir ese problema, pero con que hagas un punto muerto por software basta.


----------



## nandocrafter (Ene 10, 2017)

Sere directo a la alimentación del servo ponle un capacitor electrolitico de acuerdo al consumo de tu servo usa desde 1000 uf 16v si no anda bajando hasta que deje de vibrar, la explicación se debe a que tu fuente de alimentación aún no esta eliminando las corrientes en ac y esos picos hacen que tu servo se loquee así que  el condensador elimina completamente las corrientes en ac y solo deja pasar las dc y así no hay problemas, te recomiendo que primero uses una placa de programacion. (pic arduino rasberry pi etc...) y pruebes con ángulos , un pot y el capacitor así vez y analizas cual condensador le sirvio para tus servos en mi caso use el mg995 etiqueta amarilla y el condesador de 1000 uf le dio a pelo, me gustaría que  me comentes que servo usaste y cual capacitor te sirvio

Gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2017)

nandocrafter dijo:


> *S*ere directo a la alimentación del servo ponle un capacitor electrolitico de acuerdo al consumo de tu servo usa desde 1000 uf 16v si no anda bajando hasta q*UE* deje de vibrar, la explicación se debe a q*UE* tu fuente de alimentación aún no esta eliminando las corrientes en ac y esos picos hacen q*UE* tu servo se loquee así q*UE*  el condensador elimina completamente las corrientes en ac y solo deja pasar las dc y así no hay problemas..... te recomiendo q*UE*  primero uses una placa de programacion*-* (pic arduino rasberry pi etc...) y pruebes con ángulos , un pot y el capacitor así vez y analizas cual condensador le sirvio para tus servos en mi caso use el mg995 etiqueta amarilla y el condesador de 1000 uf le dio a pelo, me gustaría q*UE*  me comentes q*UE*  servo usaste y cual capacitor te sirvio
> 
> *G* racias !



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc", comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------

